# Easter Bird Breafast



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Working in the garage today with the wood heat crackling in the background, three jakes scratch through the pine straw for scattered seed. Early season's in but these guys are safe with me and have been hanging around since last year. Fed them through severe weather and glad they've made it this long.

My season begins May 6th and I've spotted a couple of large gobblers in a field out back. Seems like lots of birds this spring and the rainfall has been less than normal. That should help survival rates of the young.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

What no music or narrator? They appear to be very destructive critters. ????????


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Fatten them up Glen.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

What the heck is "Breafast" anyway?

Scattering seed in the pine straw makes birds scratch to find it; the turkeys can really rip! Other advantages of feeding on the ground this way is that there is no feeder to get contaminated and thus sicken the birds. There's no real need for birds to get aggressive with each other over the food, because of the relatively large area.

Illegal to shoot turkeys over bait in Michigan. They're in a safety zone anyway. Law says 450 feet from dwellings unless permission is granted. My wife would never grant permission to me or anyone else. Out back is a different world.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Good Video Glen------All I can say is Yum-Yum lol--------*


----------

